# microsoft surface sketch up



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

anybody using the surface for sketch up.trying to decide if to get a new lap top or the some sort of tablet.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I used it on the Samsung ativ (tablet similar to the surface) and I use it on my lenovo yoga tablet/hybrid. Just Make sure you're buying a surface PRO not just regular surface, it won't run native Windows apps.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I run surface pro with sketch up. Runs really nice. Even better than my last PC run it which I was surprised at. I had been having some issues with the latest sketch up and the intel graphics drivers but I just rolled then back to a older revision. Very easy to do if you have the same issue as me. Hopefully the next revision sorts this.


----------

